# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  first cycle - TEST E+anadrol log (pics included)

## SOL!D5NAK3

hey everyone, i did posted a thread about my cycle but it is in steroid q&a and that is not a place for a log so figured posting a new thread is better.
first cycle - anadrol& test e
week 1 -12: test e 250x2 weekly
week 1 - 4 (30 days) : anadrol 50mg
week 1-12 : hcg 250iu x2 weekly
letro : 0.25mg eod

pct (14 days after last test shot) : tamox 40/40/20/20 + clomid 100/75/50/50

age:22 yes i know i'm young!
height : 175cm
weight: 75kg
body fat : 8-9% 
years lifting : 3


i am now half way there gained about 5-6 kgs(80kg) and managed to keep my bf 10% or maybe even below.

pics so far 



--i did not gained last week now i'm getting worried i feel like losing the gains?? since i dropped the anadrol,i don't know what that feeling is but i was gaining very well those first weeks, maybe it's in my mind??

-could it be my diet?? the thing is i was consuming less calories when drol was in action.(2 high carb days)

-cuz of this i'm eating more and high carb days are now 4 days.

any help or comment would be awesome.

----------


## ncosta

I just ran nomaviron which is 250mg of test e and 50mg of test prop per 1ml. I ran 3 ml a week and also ran 50 mg of anadrol every day. I went from 175 lbs to 205 lbs in month. Stuff is great . Got it from *no source talk*

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I went from 175 lbs to 205 lbs in month


Yeah brah, all muscle 


Op - looking pretty solid. But, to me it looks like you gained a bit of water. I'm on dRol now & water is damn near impossible to keep off.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Op - looking pretty solid. But, to me it looks like you gained a bit of water. I'm on dRol now & water is damn near impossible to keep off.


then i must be losing the water weight, but man i loved that feel when i was on drol.

----------


## Anthony2swole

Gains :AaGreen22:

----------


## < <Samson> >

Same here, to a point. The strength gains are nothing short of awesome. But, I get mad heart burn & random extreme lethargy while on drol.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Same here, to a point. The strength gains are nothing short of awesome. But, I get mad heart burn & random extreme lethargy while on drol.


i felt every beat of my heart !

i had my 13th shot this morning very smoooth, nothing special to report. btw i'm doing MI40 (day 20), i think it's great.

----------


## bulldoghorn

Is this your first cycle solidsnake? I am curious, since I have been doing a lot of research on strengths/dosages(looking to start a cycle soon), if you got some good/great anadrol , and some weak Test E. You will have to take a blood test once you stop the anadrol, and see if your levels are still high with only the Test E. Would be curious to know the results if you are willing to do the blood work.

The test e takes some time to increase levels, but after 3-4 weeks should have high(er) levels.

If I am completely off-base I hope to be corrected.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Is this your first cycle solidsnake? I am curious, since I have been doing a lot of research on strengths/dosages(looking to start a cycle soon), if you got some good/great anadrol , and some weak Test E. You will have to take a blood test once you stop the anadrol, and see if your levels are still high with only the Test E. Would be curious to know the results if you are willing to do the blood work.
> 
> The test e takes some time to increase levels, but after 3-4 weeks should have high(er) levels.
> 
> If I am completely off-base I hope to be corrected.


yes it's my first one, i'm gonna have the result of my mid cycle BW in 5-6 days. both of my gears are PH grade and i think test e takes too long to kick.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

nothing special to report, tomorrow will be my 8th week. my scalp itches and weight 80 kg so far

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

my blood work results came and every thing is ok, just sgot is slightly high that's for oxy for sure i think it's back to normal now cuz i gave the blood 2 weeks ago.( i used nac ed) my free test is 10X higher than it was before cycle, pre cycle 15.6 and now 167. - total test pre cycle 7.2 and now 16.3. estradiol is in normal range pre 44 now 46 interesting thing is my LDL which was 129 before cycle and now is 115 i think that's because cardio and fish oil. HDL is slightly lower than pre cycle

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

hey guys i need advise. think i've hit a platue, no change in weight it the past two weeks, calorie was definitely more in the past weeks but no changes. should i continue my cycle or end it 10th week??

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> hey guys i need advise. think i've hit a platue, no change in weight it the past two weeks, calorie was definitely more in the past weeks but no changes. should i continue my cycle or end it 10th week??


anyone? need advise

----------


## < <Samson> >

> hey guys i need advise. think i've hit a platue, no change in weight it the past two weeks, calorie was definitely more in the past weeks but no changes. should i continue my cycle or end it 10th week??


Up to you man

I have been stuck where I'm at for a while. It's tough to gain quality LBM. I am lucky to put on a few pounds of real lean muscle on a whole cycle. 

You can stop, it's not gonna hurt anything.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Up to you man
> 
> I have been stuck where I'm at for a while. It's tough to gain quality LBM. I am lucky to put on a few pounds of real lean muscle on a whole cycle.
> 
> You can stop, it's not gonna hurt anything.


thanks. 
i'm gonna end it at 10th week.

----------


## bulldoghorn

from what I am reading, after the eighth/ninth week, our bodies do not process testosterone the same, unless we significantly increase the dosage. This is way to technical for me to explain, but unless the dosage increases after week 8, we do not see the results obtained from 1-8 weeks.

----------


## Mr. Small

OP, post up your diet here. Probably needs some tweaks........

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i'm in my pct now and feel like crap, i think it's becuase of letro ed, i'm gonna run it eod or even e3d. haven't weigh my self but i feel lighter maybe cuz of water?

strength is still good.

----------


## Khazima

> i'm in my pct now and feel like crap, i think it's becuase of letro ed, i'm gonna run it eod or even e3d. haven't weigh my self but i feel lighter maybe cuz of water?
> 
> strength is still good.


Shouldn't be running letro during PCT, only clomid and nolva. You're going to lose some water weight.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Shouldn't be running letro during PCT, only clomid and nolva. You're going to lose some water weight.


yes but in pct section they all recommend an ai during pct, that's why i did take them, but not anymore

----------


## PistolPete33

No AI during PCT. PCT sucks ass. One of the few benefits of being on TRT. Although, post cycle you still feel like sh!t for 2 weeks and lack motivation.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> No AI during PCT. PCT sucks ass. One of the few benefits of being on TRT. Although, post cycle you still feel like sh!t for 2 weeks and lack motivation.


yes it's really bad. i'm not gonna cycle in a long time, don't want to experience post cycle nightmare.

----------


## PistolPete33

> yes it's really bad. i'm not gonna cycle in a long time, don't want to experience post cycle nightmare.


I hear ya. It's a total bitch.

----------


## 1979 Trans Am

Cool log, keep us posted man. Especially on the PCT. 

BTW - how long did your SGOT stay elevated? Is it now normal?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Cool log, keep us posted man. Especially on the PCT.
> 
> BTW - how long did your SGOT stay elevated? Is it now normal?


 well the pct is finished and everything is ok in the libido area, my mood is ok and i think i am recovered,well not 100%.80% i think.

need to take another blood work to see that, im gonna do a blood work in a month.

BTW the weight is almost the same it's fluctuating at 79-80. i wanna lose some fat i gained and to be under 10% again, so gonna be on a moderate diet.

it will show how much you gained when you are lean.

----------


## pleaselaborate

Looking solid. Keep us posted on blood work.

----------


## littlemansyndrome

Better to feel like shitttt than that extra estrogen the letro takes care of  :No No:

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Better to feel like shitttt than that extra estrogen the letro takes care of


letro takes care of too much estrogen. your mood will be all over the place. yes you will be watery in pct but it's for a short time.

if any ai adex is a better choice i think.

some before and after gear pics:

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

hi all.

the result of my recent blood work (post cycle) just came , and everything is back to normal.
slightly lower total testosterone (pre cycle was 7.2 but now 5.24) but free test is almost like before (pre 15.6 and now 15.1)

mid cycle my sgot-ast has gone above normal but now it's back to normal.

just one thing is bugging me and that's my fsh level , actually i never check that before or mid cycle but in my recent bw i ordered it and it is low, mine is 0.87 but normal range is 1.4-15.4.

should i be worried or it will be ok after a while??

----------


## SG2009

Looks like u made some progress, I'm currently taking the same dosage similar to your cycle. so far everything is ok except I do get some rare form of acne (fat pimple or two on my face) from anadrol .....my only question to u how did u maintain a clear face after taking anadrol? Thanks 





> hey everyone, i did posted a thread about my cycle but it is in steroid q&a and that is not a place for a log so figured posting a new thread is better.
> first cycle - anadrol& test e
> week 1 -12: test e 250x2 weekly
> week 1 - 4 (30 days) : anadrol 50mg
> week 1-12 : hcg 250iu x2 weekly
> letro : 0.25mg eod
> 
> pct (14 days after last test shot) : tamox 40/40/20/20 + clomid 100/75/50/50
> 
> ...

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Looks like u made some progress, I'm currently taking the same dosage similar to your cycle. so far everything is ok except I do get some rare form of acne (fat pimple or two on my face) from anadrol .....my only question to u how did u maintain a clear face after taking anadrol? Thanks


yes it was a successful cycle in all aspects , except i did not know anything about plateau. anyway i tanned 2wice a week, and i was acne free on cycle. i drink a lot of milk and that is not good for acne but tanning helped . unfortunately after the cycle it was autumn time and i could not tan anymore and there are some backne. i did use some benzoyl peroxide it helped me off cycle for acne.

----------


## SG2009

thanks 




> yes it was a successful cycle in all aspects , except i did not know anything about plateau. anyway i tanned 2wice a week, and i was acne free on cycle. i drink a lot of milk and that is not good for acne but tanning helped . unfortunately after the cycle it was autumn time and i could not tan anymore and there are some backne. i did use some benzoyl peroxide it helped me off cycle for acne.

----------


## stripes1990

nice progress man!

----------

